# October '05 MINI Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

MINI had a very poor October as sales were up a mere 0.4% when compared to October, 2004. However, YTD sales for the first 10 months of 2005 were up 22.0% when compared to the same period of 2004.

Please note that I only report the United States sales data.


----------

